# Iron Wood Grunts



## TMAC (Dec 28, 2013)

Two ironwood grunts I turned. The one on the top has a barrel turned from a cast blank I got from Chris. The other ironwood came from Barry. Ironwood really finishes well.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice looking calls, great detail work


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 29, 2013)

Very nice Tim! How did that cross grain piece turn? I cut a whole bunch of pen blanks like that, and a few bigger pieces, but haven't had a chance to turn any of it yet...


----------



## TMAC (Dec 29, 2013)

Tough turn Barry. Have to go slow and easy and need sharp tools but to me the end result is worth it. Wouldn't mind having some more like it. I did turn a semented pen with a cross cut pen blank and deer horn and it turned great. Love that iron wood. Going to turn a pot call out of some i got from you soon


----------



## TMAC (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Brent. That carbide retailer I got from Greg works like a charm. Well worth the money


----------



## dbroswoods (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice looking grunters!!!

Mark


----------



## dukdawg999 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## dgwmd56 (Jan 23, 2014)

Those are beautiful. Ironwood's amazing. Expensive, but amazing. Good work!


----------



## TMAC (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks. Really not too expensive if you find the right guy. I sure like it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice calls. Really like the sapwood combo !!!


----------

